# Hoppy Easter from the CloudClan and Pups (now 2 weeks old)



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My best friend and her husband, MIL, and 3 boys came over to celebrate easter with us, color eggs and have dinner. This was also the first time they have seen the pups and really the first time since the day the pups were born that we have had anyone here. So I took a million pictures and I am having trouble picking between them to decide what to share with you. 

So that is my warning. Let the picture SPAM begin. 

I have 3 pictures from late last night of puppy pile-up. 
I believe that is big girl screaming for help as the others try to hold her down. :innocent:








Little boy with his ears pointing out and his freckled nose. I have been told by a couple of friends that this boy has the best "earset," but to me they look a bit like Shrek's ears. 








I just loved this picture. I am calling it "Three Peas in a Pod" 









More to come ...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So here are the pics of the pups with my best friend's sons aka my "nephews" 

Big Girl being held by Sandrik

































Sandrik with Little Girl 

























This is Big Girl

















































Little Boy and Little Girl

















Little Girl

















Little Boy
























That was with bunny ears for Easter

and more to come....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Some Easter Basket shots

Boy









Both girls (see the eyes open now)

































Little Girl

















Sandrik and Big Girl (again  ) 









Baby boy hiding his freckles but showing off those Shrek ears. 









Big Girl and Little Boy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Big Girl with Dato









Little boy

















And that is all for now. :blush:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw they're precious! It's amazing what a size difference there is between the large girl and the little boy- it will be interesting to see what size they end up! 

I love how sweet and gentle your friend's boys are with the puppies. They're beautiful boys, too, with those shiny chocolate eyes! Reminds me of my boys when they were little 

Thanks for sharing those pictures-- they brought a big smile to my face for sure!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Too precious for words!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the pictures!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are so precious! :wub:

Thanks so much for sharing pics of them - I love seeing how they are growing up!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Those picture were to presious and too see how gentle the boys were ...
Have a Happy Easter ...xoxo Kathy and Baci


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing and giving me my first smile of the day!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*ahhhhhhhh*

They are so tender and adorable. You just feel like snuggling with them!!

Happy Easter little guys!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are sooo gorgeous!! Thanks for spamming us :biggrin: can't get enough of those precious babies.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're so darn cute, Carina! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful Carina! I want one! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice plump puppies! Thanks for sharing and love the little freckle nose. LOL!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Easter Carina and all the CloudClan babies!!! I LOVED all the pics and wish they were in my Easter basket! They are sooo precious and so much fun to see. Thanks for posting this Easter gift to all of us.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i've tears in my eyes ... beautiful xxx
Happy easter.


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

So cute! They're so tiny it's adorable


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, that's what I want in my Easter basket!! Carina, they are precious!! And i love the little fat bellies, and that little freckled nose!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: This was the perfect thread to open on Easter...what a little Easter basket of sweetness. They are so cute. :tender: I love the little tongue out in the beginning shots, those little almost bunny-ish paw pads, their angelic faces, and I could go on and on. You friend's sons are gorgeous boys -- tell them I said handsome but those eyes! They seemed to be so gentle. Can't believe the size difference in that shot of the big girl. Wow - I never would have believed it. More to love for sure but they could swap sizes any day now. 
I hope you and your mom and the whole Cloud Clan have a wonderful Easter. I kind of get the feeling that with the new pups, that will be easy. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How sweet!! Perfect little Easter bunn - I mean pups. I love that you already have them around children and they seem to be doing so well on their bellies. Is it too soon to tell how their tempermants are or can you tell by now? I don't know about anyone else, but they all look like little perfect angels to me and their personalities seem to be shining through. Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics Carina and I hope you, your mom and all the pups have a splendid Easter!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, MY. yes, it would of been hard to choose.
i love, love 3 peas in a pod and i think that's my favorite..
they are all adorable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love all of them too! I can imagine you being able to pick just one to post!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

How precious! The size difference reminds me of the difference between Treasure and Lucky at that age!

Do you have any names for them yet?


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw they are like little bunnies


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh, there can never be enough puppy pictures, so we're glad you didn't pick just one or two! I laughed out loud when you said you thought little boy's ears looked like Shrek. :HistericalSmiley:They do!!!!!! But that just makes him even more precious--freckles and Shrek ears---he's stolen my heart. :wub: And the two girls look so angelic. :innocent: I'll take them in my Easter basket any day.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, so sweet,love watching them grow. Adorable boys,too.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love these pictures!!! So adorable!!! 

Those boys are so handsome and look so precious with the pups.

I love puppy paws and those faces melt my heart!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Carina! You're getting such GREAT shots of them!!!!!! The pictures are so crisp and clear...I feel like i can almost reach out and touch them...or...kiss them :wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness, all are so beautiful!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Awww! They just keep getting CUTER!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

too cute :wub:
thanks for sharing :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Truly beautiful babies.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am speechless , well no im not they r beautiful , i actually wish they were mine , love every single shot , ur friends boys are gorgeous !!!! love the three peas on a pod , love the shrek ears , the big girl n the lil boy wow ! loved these !


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Way too cute! I love all photos of your babys and your friends boys are very handsome, too! 

Thanks for sharing, Carina!

Can't get enough of puppy pics! :heart::heart::heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What beautiful pups!
And your pal's sons are very nice and gentle with them! 
I love the last pic, the close up of your precious pup.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Simply precious!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Carina...you keep those pictures coming because they are too precious. I love the size difference between big girl and little boy, ha ha..they are adorable. I also like the way the kids were holding them, so carefully. Can't wait to see them each week if you post pics we can watch them grow!!!:chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Your babies are beautiful, Carina!! That last picture is sooo cute. The puppies are so happy and relaxed!! Thank you so much for sharing these pictures with us!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CARINA!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't take it anymore. I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG....just the sweetest little darlings EVER! Gosh if only I could have one more. Severe case of puppy fever right now. Those paws and pink bellies will be the end of me!


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you for sharing photos of the babies. They're so cute!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh wow sooo cute...thanks for sharing...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They are perfection. I can almost smell their puppy sweetness from here. great photos!!!


----------

